# FX5 Filter Media (Clearmax)



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Recently got a new tank which will hold 150 US gallons (560ish Ltrs) on which i will be running the FX5.

The tank will be holding mainly SA cichlids so it wont be planted.

My idea of the media was as followed:

Hagens ClearMax at the top
Hagens PreFilter in the middle
Hagens BioMax at the bottem

My question to you is should i be putting the ClearMax media in if the tank is not cycled yet? or should i wait for the tank to finish its cycle?

The decscription for this CLearMax is:

Traps phosphate, nitrite and nitrate
Provides crystal clear water and creates ideal conditions for fish and plants
For Fresh & Saltwater aquariums
Treats 300L (80 US gals)
3 x 100 g sachets
NO Phosphates = NO Algae
Each sachet treats 100 Litres of water
3 sachets per box

Many Thanks

Stu


----------



## cartman (Oct 15, 2008)

First of all congrats on choosing the FX5 - it's a wonderful filter that will serve you well.

As for what to do with the ClearMax - Fluval recommend it goes in the middle stage of filtering along with the other chemical medias - so that's generally after the mechanical but before the bio stages.

Having used a number of Fluval filters & their medias for years, my advice is don't get too hung up on the PreFilter. Even though it comes in the media pack with most Fluval filters, I've found it to be mostly ineffective - leave it in the box and go for an additional layer of mechanical or biological filtration instead - you & your fish will appreciate it.

As for the ClearMax and whether you should put it in before or after it's cycled - it doesn't matter, it's unaffected by the ammonia & nitrites/nitrates so it can go in straight away no probs.

Another factor you need to consider with chemical medias like ClearMax, Carbon & Ammonia removers etc is they have a short life span and should be replaced or removed (depending on why they're in there in the first place) once they've expired. In the case of ClearMax the stated time is 3 months - this could drive up the cost as these specific media's aren't the cheapest things going around - so it's up to you what's more important, money in your wallet or ClearMax in your filter. 8) Once the ClearMax has expired - if you don't replace it with more of the same, then I'd recommend going for another Bio-specific layer, either another batch of BioMax or SeaChem Matrix or even a bunch of scrubbies will do the trick.

It's also important to understand how the water flows through the FX5 canister - the water flows down into the bottom first where it's pulled up through the foam screens on the outside of the baskets then flows down through the centre of the baskets through each media stage before being pumped back to the tank.

With all that in mind, if you were running Africans I'd recommend an additional Bio specific layer instead of the PreFilter, however as you're running South Americans and you're keen to use the ClearMax, I'd go for a basket of good old filter wool - this gives you the best of both worlds in is an excellent mechanical strainer polishing the water clean and it will harbour plenty of good bacteria to aid the bio filtration.

So assuming you want to use the ClearMax, I'd run the filter as follows;
- top basket with 3/4 layers of filter wool ... use layers rather than just one big chunk that way each time you run maintenance on the filter you can easily remove the top 1 or 2 layers (which will be the most soiled) then move the bottom layers to the top & put the fresh layers of filter wool in the bottom of the basket
- middle basket with ClearMax sachets ... bear in mind you'll need to ensure the whole bottom of the basket is covered, if not the water will _generally_ take the easier path and flow around the bags rather than through them
- bottom basket with BioMax ... don't waste any valuable space here, make sure the basket is full (while still allowing the baskets to be stacked properly) - if you don't get more BioMax or Matrix then a few scrubbies or a layer or two of filter wool on top will work well.

Apologies for the huge post, hope it helps - good luck.


----------



## philly (Feb 26, 2012)

Great filter the fx5, I have my fx5 setup as follows bottom basket biomax, middle basket 46oz of chemi-pure elite with a filter pad covering it, top basket prefilter and another filter pad. This setup keeps my 150g tank water crystal clear. I have sa convicts ,oscars, 3 large red ear slider turtles. please dont use those blue mechanical pads or the fluval polishing pads there only good for a week tops they clog and start sending micro bubbles not good. I hope this helps.


----------

